# Do you like Hairy Guys?



## Darla (Jun 23, 2009)

I found these pics. Some are really funny. So here is the real question do you like hairy guys?


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 23, 2009)

Nope, I don't mind it but if I can avoid it I will. With my husband, I technically have already lol.


----------



## internetchick (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh dear god LOL!!! Some of those are just plain weird.

I'm married to a very hairy guy, who gets hairier as the years go on.



I told him by the time he's mid 40s to 50s he will be Robin Williams hairy lol. I kinda like a guy on the hairy side.


----------



## Karren (Jun 23, 2009)

Get out the epilators... that what I do!! I hate body hair!! All body hair!!


----------



## morgan522 (Jun 23, 2009)

hahaaha those are funny! but no, thats gross.


----------



## lolaB (Jun 23, 2009)

I don't know why, but hairy backs and chests creep me the eff out. My rehearsal partner for Godspell is the hairiest person I know, and he terrorizes me with his hairiness. Not nice


----------



## pinksugar (Jun 23, 2009)

Hmm. It's tough. On the one hand, I absolutely hate THAT much hair. On the other hand, chest/arm stubble is disturbing.

I guess chest hair I could deal with, backhair is a deal breaker. And always wax, never shave.


----------



## Lucy (Jun 23, 2009)

i don't mind really. back hair is pretty gross but i wouldn't say no to a hairy chest!


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 23, 2009)

I hate hair! A little bit I can deal with but those pictures just gross me out.


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jun 24, 2009)

Haha I don't mind a bit of hair. Some on the chest and that little line from the belly button (that's sexy!)

But not anything like those pics!

That's a bit embarrassing!


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 24, 2009)

I don't mind a little hair on the legs. But I absolutely hate it when I guy is growing "bird's nests" in his arm pits.

And he has to be clean shaven as well.


----------



## La_Mari (Jun 25, 2009)

I like chest hair... not a ridiculous amount, but enough were he looks manly, not waxed like a woman... that ruins it for me.


----------



## ADSCOSMETICS (Jun 25, 2009)

A little hairyness goes a long way. My husband has chest hair, no back hair (barber takes it off for him). I guess hairy would be okay if I HAD to deal with it, but FAT and HAIRY is the ultimate throw-up fest for me.


----------



## Darla (Jun 25, 2009)

ok we will do a little test here









pretty bad huh? just so you know how bad it can be!!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 25, 2009)

Ewwwww!!! If you cover the heads it almost looks like a coat!


----------



## leeannhoskin (Jul 5, 2009)

oh man, that is funny


----------



## Tyari (Jul 6, 2009)

ewww!!!!! I like guys with little hair.


----------

